
Show HN: Falco – Open-Source Web Performance Monitoring - phacks
https://github.com/theodo/falco
======
jameslk
It seems similar to sitespeed.io (also open source), which logs performance
metrics to Graphite and offers dashboarding via Grafana. Any major
differences?

~~~
pxtail
From quick glance at falco documentation it appears to be much simpler to run
and configure, on the other hand this can be also perceived as disadvantage
because it offers less capabilities.

------
gingerlime
Curious to know how it compares to speedcurve (commercial SaaS). Other than
being open source obviously :) No affiliation.

------
bovermyer
You might want to consider a name change. Falco is a container security tool
that's in the CNCF: [https://falco.org/](https://falco.org/)

~~~
phacks
Fair point! I’m not much aware of the container space, which explains the
overlap. I’ll consider finding another name (which is quite hard since I got
used to Falco by now).

~~~
big_chungus
Would you please remove the weird "emoticon key" thing at the bottom? You
could almost certainly fit single-letter keywords (the values of the
emoticons) in similar space, without forcing everyone to go to a new page and
cross-reference. I guessed computer meant programming, and that the palette
represented art, but couldn't figure the rest out. There's no point in using
short symbols everyone knows.

~~~
bdcravens
Each one shows what they represent when you hover.

